# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Toàn Bộ giáo trình full học vb6(đầy đủ và nâng cao)

## ViệtNet

Hôm trước mình có đưa lên toàn bộ giáo trình full học vb.net nay ta không thể bỏ qua vb6 được nhờ nó ta mới dễ tiếp cận vb.net. mình cũng như mọi người cũng tìm kiếm tài liệu học vb6 nhưng hàu như giáo trình nào cũng tựa tựa giống nhau. nay mình tổng hợp đầy đủ chi tiết và đáp ứng cho những người mới bắt đầu theo đuôi lập trình >> nâng cao. toàn bộ giáo trình này rất đầy đủ phải nói là rất good. tiếng việt hầu như toàn bộ giáo trình. có cả bài tập và những đoạn code cho các bạn tham khảo. có cả đoạn code lập trình máy trính đơn giản mình đã viết bằng vb6 cũng nằm trong đây cả.​
​sau khi tham khảo xong giáo trình này mình đang hiện đang sở hiểu những giáo trình bằng tiếng anh về vb rất hay ai cần thì cứ nói mình mình sẽ up lên forum cho anh em tham khảo và có những soft mình đang viết bằng vb6 và vb.net chưa xong có thể trao đổi nhau học hỏi thêm về lập trình bằng ngôn ngữ vb và c/c++ nhé.
link:




> http://www.enterupload.com/xl4yv3xh...p_lap_trinh)_killman007.blogspot.com.ra  r.html


or




> http://cramit.in/9r1sphx1zg4x


or




> http://www.ziddu.com/download/10486335/mfullvb6dangcaplaptrinh_killman007.blogspot.com.ra  r.html


:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:

----------


## phongphongphong1992

hay đấy. mình đang học về VB6
cảm ơn bạn nghe
[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

